# Where to put fence mounted featherboard?



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*depends on the width of stock ....*

for me, I've tried a few ways. I don't like having a hold down in the way of pushing the stock entirely through the blade and out the end. If the stock is narrow between the blade and fence, you can't get your hands or push stick/hold down gizmo in there to utilize it.
It's more in the way than efficient or useful.
However....if you are ripping multiple narrow pieces and can use the stock itself as the push stick, then it doesn't matter. Just keep pushing the previous one with the next one until you have no stock left and then use a scrap. Helpful? 
As far as the blade and the exiting piece it doesn't matter like the lateral forces on the horizontal feather board.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Generally, I position a featherboard/hold down right before the blade. Without it, a push stick has to be continually used (moved back to push forward). So, in essence, there are moments that the stock is not held down. For narrow stock, I use a short hold down (not higher than the fence...except for a "C" clamp, so I can use a narrow push stick to pass the stock out past the blade.












 







.


----------



## Porphyre (Jan 5, 2011)

.....


----------

